# They want to Put my Westie to Sleep! HELP!



## beckykustbecky (Sep 5, 2010)

Please help me guys. 
Ive got a 3 yr old Westie. I have her a year now, we rescued her from a shelter. Shes now got Atopy/Atopica?! Anyway Ive tried the meds, the food, the cod liver oil. Our last visit to the Vet on Fri he suggested I put her to sleep. 

My heart is broken, is there nothing I can do to help her get better? Her underbelly and legs are all black. I wash her 2times weekly with Malaseb Shampoo and have her on James Wellbeloved food. 

Please give me any advice you have. I cant bear to kill her. But I dont want her in pain.


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know anything about this condition but if this were me I would look it up on the network. I know one rescue who takes a lot of ex breeding westies in and have seen this condition many times. I don't recall one ever having to be put to sleep because of it though. 
Perhaps the rescue you got you dog from could help?
Good luck


----------



## beckykustbecky (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you. 
I hadnt heard of this either, but the vet said she was in so much pain. He gave her an injection. And said to bring her back tomorrow. I dont know what to do. The rescue Centre pointed me in the direction of that vet. I may take her to a diff vet tomoroww.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't help I'm afraid 
Have you seen this site
Atopic dermatitis in Westies

I'm sure you have


----------



## beckykustbecky (Sep 5, 2010)

I have indeed. Yes.
thank you


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you not suggest the vet refer you to a dermatologist?
A general vet cannot be expected to know about skin diseases so should refer you on to a specialist.


----------



## beckykustbecky (Sep 5, 2010)

I hadnt even thought of that. I'll search right now for the nearest one to me and see bout taking her in the morn. 
Thank you so much. Ther seems to be light shedding on this dull situation.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope it's ok to copy this here.... I just found this on the internet with pictures of Westies with blackened under bellies and backs....

QUOTE
The information contained in this article is for informational purposes only and is not meant to be a substitute for the advice provided by your own veterinarian. You should not use the information contained herein for diagnosing the health of a Westie - you should always consult your own veterinarian.

Shannon

Over the last several years, an alarming number of Westie owners have been seeking assistance for their Westies that are suffering from the troublesome condition of Malassezia dermatitis.

Despite countless visits to their veterinarian and an assortment of medications, their Westies condition just gets worse and worse. As a result, the owner becomes more and more frustrated and, all too often, the Westie ends up being abandoned at the vets office, relinquished to a shelter or rescue group, or euthanized.

Most often, the inquiry is a desperate plea similar to the following: "I own a Westie with severe skin allergies. We have been to the vet on numerous occasions and tried all sorts of medications, but nothing is working. My Westie is constantly itching and losing its hair. I feel so bad for him/her. Do you have any suggestions for what I can do to help him/her?"

Does this sound familiar? Is your Westie suffering from itching, hair loss, black oily skin and/or crusty skin, a musty/yeasty odor, and usually accompanied by an ear infection?

If your response is "yes," than it is quite possible that your Westie has Malassezia.

Yeast infections are especially itchy, crusty, and smelly. Often the Westie starts with a rash or a simple itching, and the skin may begin to thicken to an "elephant-like" skin appearance. The itch gets extreme, and the odor can become especially troublesome.

What is Malassezia?

Sparkie Malassezia is the name of a type of yeast (fungus) that is found on both normal and abnormal canine skin and ears. On normal healthy skin, it causes no problems. To get a yeast infection, conditions on the skin surface have to change to favor the proliferation of the yeasts. Some conditions which could lead to a yeast proliferation include: high environmental humidity, an increase in skin oils (from an allergic flare up), an immune deficiency, flea, airborne and/or food allergies, or seborrhea (excessive oil production of the skin). Some Westies are actually allergic to the yeasts themselves.

There are a number of breeds predisposed genetically to yeast infections; unfortunately, the West Highland White Terrier is one of them.

How is a Malassezia infection diagnosed?

Arie The most common way to diagnose Malassezia is with a positive identification of the organism under the microscope. Your veterinarian can take a microscope slide and press it onto the affected area, then the sticky, oily stuff that clings to the slide can be stained and examined for the organism. Other methods your vet may use include collecting the material with a cotton swab or scraping the skin and applying it to the slide. However, because Malassezia is a common resident of normal skin of dogs and cats, there may always be some doubt as to if it is the causative agent of the symptoms. Therefore, diagnosis is usually confirmed by response to treatment. (Please note: A Staph infection can have very similar symptoms as Malassezia...loss of hair, bad odor, etc. When your veterinarian takes the slide, if the yeast organism is found, it could be Malassezia; if a bacteria organism is found, it could be Staph. Treatment of Staph is very similar. Always consult with your veterinarian.)

It is important to note that before a primary diagnosis of Malassezia is rendered, other conditions should be ruled out. Allergies to contacted surfaces, reactions to medications, skin infections (like mange), and atopy (food allergy) may cause similar symptoms. The goal is to determine if Malassezia is the primary problem or is occurring secondary to another condition. In either case, the yeast infection must be cleared up.

It is also important to note that yeast infections are not contagious; however, they can recur if the underlying allergy, seborrhea, etc., is not controlled.

How are Malassezia infections treated?

Cinder Treatment can be oral, topical, or both. Topical treatment alone is not usually adequate, but since oral medications are expensive, often topical management alone is attempted first, especially if only a small body area is involved. (For localized treatment of very small areas, miconazole cream can be applied twice daily for several weeks.)

To provide an inhospitable environment for Malassezia, lipids on the skin need to be removed. There are specifically anti-yeast shampoos available from your vet or via mail order, Nizoral (easily obtainable over-the-counter at any drug store and works well), and Micro-Tek medicated shampoo (a combination anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, and anti-microbial product available through Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Farm Supplies - Valley Vet Supply).

The Westie must be bathed twice a week to start for several weeks. The shampoo should remain lathered on the skin for 10-15 minutes before rinsing. Occasionally, the Westie may become pruritic after topical treatment. This is not a reaction to the shampoo, but more likely it reflects the release of the toxin zymogen from the yeast cell wall as the organisms die. This reaction will resolve as the infection is eliminated. As the condition improves, the Westie should be bathed once a week for several more weeks or until the skin is clear. Leave on conditioners such as ResiCort and ResiChlor (available from your vet or via mail order - the least expensive weve found is at UPCO : wholesale pet supplies, dog, cat, bird, puppy, kitten, horse, pet supplies, online pet) have also proven to be of some benefit in some cases.

For dogs with more severe cases, or those cases which are resistant to topical treatment, oral Ketoconazole (brand name: Nizoral) can be administered for several weeks (in addition to the baths). A response is generally seen within 1-2 weeks, but therapy needs to continue for an additional 3-6 weeks. Ketoconazole is very effective, but because of its potentially toxic side effects and expense, it should only be used under direct veterinary supervision.

Arie Please note: Malassezia responds poorly to prednisone, and it should not be used as the main treatment. However, depending on the severity of any internal swelling the Westie may be experiencing, a cortisone shot and/or a short course of prednisone may be helpful in getting the Westie on the right road to recovery.

How Ketoconazole works

Ketoconazole works by interfering with the structure of the fungal cell wall. Depending on the fungus and depending on the dose used, Ketoconazole may kill the fungus or just inhibit its ability to reproduce.

The most common side effects are nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. These may be reduced by giving Ketoconazole with food or by dividing the dose into several smaller doses (we normally use ½ or ¼ tablet twice a day - depending on the severity of the condition). If nausea is severe, it should resolve with discontinuation of the medication.

It is best to avoid using Ketoconazole in patients with pre-existing liver disease or with decreased platelet (blood clotting cell) levels. When Ketoconozole therapy will continue for months at a time, many veterinarians will monitor liver enzymes and complete blood counts. (Contraindications: Imadazole antifungal drugs have been associated with life-threatening cardiac arrhythmias in man when administered concomitantly with certain antihistamines. Accordingly, we prefer to avoid using any antihistamines while the Ketoconozole is being given.)

Note: Ketoconozole is an expensive "human" medication and, while some vets stock it, sometimes it must be obtained from your neighborhood or online mail order pharmacy. The least expensive place we have found it to date is via mail order from Costco (Costco.com: Offering thousands of items you wonât find in your local Costco.).

Atopica® or Gengraf® (generic: Cyclosporine)

Malassezia may be triggered by Atopic dermatitis, an underlying allergy to common airborne allergens such as pollens, molds and dust mites. Atopic dermatitis is the most common allergic skin disease in dogs. The disease is chronic and lasts a lifetime. It is almost impossible to completely avoid allergens, so most Atopic dogs need long-term treatment.

Atopica® or Gengraf® (Cyclosporine oral capsules) is effective in controlling Atopic dermatitis by selectively targeting specific immune cells responsible for the dogs allergic response. Atopic dermatitis can not be cured but it can be successfully managed with this medication.

As with all drugs, side effects may occur. The most common side effect is gastrointestinal upset. Please consult with your veterinarian or veterinary dermatologist to determine if Atopica® or Gengraf® (Cyclosporine) is appropriate for your Westie.

The following links will take you to examples of actual cases and photographs of Westies which have been treated for Malassezia. Please note: These cases should be used for example purposes only. Each individual Westie should have a treatment program tailored especially for that Westie depending on the severity of the Malassezia and the Westies overall condition of health:

* Angel
* Heather
* Arie
* Shanna
* Minnie
* Jodie

MALASSEZIA IS NOT CONTAGIOUS

UNQUOTE

Please don't give up - get a second opinion and maybe a referral to a specialist??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What area are you in? I know a dermatological specialist in Surrey.

Your own vet should be able to refer you, and should have offered to do so. There are various sensivity tests that can be performed, and even vaccines that can be made for the individual dog, depending on whats causing the problem.

Whats meds has your vet tried? Im assuming steriods.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

If it is something triggered by a yeast overload, then garlic is good. I have a yeast allergy and at one point was quite poorly. High strength garlic and liquidised whole grapefruit put me back on track by killing the yeast.
Tea tree is also antibacterial, antiseptic and antifungal.

Probably not much help but I had to mention it just in case.
Also, if you find a treatment, it may be worth looking at the food for something completely cereal free (if the JWB you are feeding isnt)

Wish you all the luck in the world with the little chap - -keep us posted 
(Another random thought - I use a brilliant homeopath if you are interested, I can let you have contact details)


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry to read of your problems! you are obviously devastated!
You really need to ask you vet for a referal to a specialist vet
regards
DT


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I know atopica is not necessarily food-related but it would be worth a try giving the Arden Grange White Fish & Potato Sensitive food a go. Ness at Arden Grange is brilliant at helping with allergies, etc. and will send you some samples of the Sensitive to try if you explain the problem. 

I'd say definitely worth a shot at this stage....... good luck!!


----------

